# Stolen Kayak: Oak Creek, Arizona



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bummer. Sorry some dirt bag snagged your gear. Is it marked with your name? Hopefully it finds it's way back to you. Also, is Indian Gardens flowing? Love me some Oak Creek Canyon...


----------



## AZ93 (Nov 30, 2015)

I will be on the watch.


----------

